# New Guy in Charleston



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Welcome to Charleston!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome to town!

First thing you need to ask yourself about purchasing your skiff is where you will be launching from, and where you're going be traveling to after you launch. (i.e. you're not going to want to cross the harbor on a paddle board when the wind is going against the tide) Then how many people will be with you 75% of the time and how comfortable/dry of a ride do you desire.

All boats are a tradeoff in some aspect, but it's exponentially greater when talking about little boats. Be honest with yourself! Be honest with yourself! Be honest... I think I can speak for everyone else on here that we can't wait to spend your money for you!

BTW, thank you for your service!!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! Good advice from @Copahee Hound above. Skiffs are awesome but I'd ride around on a snotty day before purchasing. Flats boats do really well here unless you want to exclusively fish super shallow water. My Hewes will get me in 90% of the water I want, and I can still take my wife across the harbor and stay married.


----------



## RangerRubi (Apr 17, 2020)

Copahee Hound and Bryson thanks for the input. I've been reading up and trying to decide what platform is going to work best for me and the family. I'm in West Ashley and will initially be sticking to the local rivers here. My son and I will be on the boat fishing 75% of the time but need to be able to take the wife and possibly another to local beach/islands in the summer on occasion. Have started looking at flats boats as recommended above.


----------

